# Bicarbonate soda and vinegar euthanasia



## jouk (Jul 10, 2012)

When using bicarbonate soda and vinegar to create co2 to euthanize rats should the amount of bicarbonate and vinegar be based on how big the tub is or how many rats I'm putting to sleep?

I'll be using a ziplock bag for the bicarbonate with a funnel taped to it to pour vinegar in and piece of tubing leading from ziplock bag to a tub with the rats in.

I'd be putting about 25 6 week old rats to sleep but don't no what size tub is best or how much bicarbonate and vinegar to use 

Any help appreciated


----------

